# Pumpkin Nights~ MN State Fairgrounds



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

BUT WHAT IS IT, YOU SAY?

Good gourd, the pumpkins are coming! We carved up 12 worlds of marvelous art and Halloween fun at the Minnesota State Fairgrounds. Whether you’re young or old, you’ll be ooh-ing and ahh-ing along the half-mile long walking path of more than 3,000 pumpkins and fun-kins in larger than life displays. You’re even welcome to sport a costume! This isn’t your imagination, it’s Twin Cities’ most delightful Halloween tradition - Pumpkin Nights. Bring a carved pumpkin of any size or shape to the admission gates, & Pumpkin Nights will donate $5 to Scares That Care! 501(c)3 charity (all volunteer, non-profit) host three families (woman with breast cancer, burn victim, terminally ill child). Stop by the STC table say hi to Donald, & check out the spooky cool items.

Sundays to Thursdays: 6:30pm - 10:30pm
Fridays & Saturdays: 6:30pm - 11:00pm

1719 Como Avenue, Falcon Heights, MN 55108















http://www.pumpkinnights.com/#thepumpkinworlds


----------

